# Mubarak Trial to Commence Wednesday.



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

So, we've been following the news, it seems the Mubarak trial will begin Wednesday in Cairo. There will be a number of others on trial at the same time too I understand.
So I am interested in your 2 cents worth. What do you think we will see at the end of all this (thats of course, assuming it actually commences on Wednesday) and why?
Is it strange that its going on during Ramadam?
Is it werid that they're all on trial at the same time?
We've only been here a short time, so keen to understand what people with a bit more knowledge than we have, are thinking/expecting.

Chill


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

my view is that delays and issues will keep coming up, that it will never reach a conclusion.

You can be sure there are still lots of senior people that don't want Mubarak humiliated.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I would be surprised if it actually happens.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> I would be surprised if it actually happens.


I would be surprised if it wasn't held on time after all what's been going on in here..........Specially that he's NOT meant to be attending next Wednesday.........It's planned to be something like the "hearing" in the US courts or something? So the idiots who are running what's left of the country will be more than happy to take a chance like this and "do" something that would help making people believe that the "government" is doing what they want them to do......:juggle:

My guess? He'll be "dead" lane: before the end of the trial......Which makes me wanna change my bloody nickname in here! 

God bless the democracy!


----------



## Manc (Jul 30, 2011)

Been tryna follow as coming to Cairo in Sept. Yep I do think its strange that the trial is commencing in Ramadan. Maybe it's due to public demand which can't be avoided as has been shown by consistent demands from the people, or on the other hand it could be a ploy from the powers that be who know the difficulties protesting may pose whilst fasting. Dunno how long the fasts are in Cairo but in the UK they're 17 hours long.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

The trial location has been changed to the Police Acadamy ( formaly mabarak police acadamy) in New Cairo.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Latest news*



hhaddad said:


> The trial location has been changed to the Police Acadamy ( formaly mabarak police acadamy) in New Cairo.


Just seen on the local news the trial will continue daily until the judge gives his final verdict and this will be live on egyptian tv and others.


----------



## Manc (Jul 30, 2011)

*Egypt activists suspend Tahrir Square sit-in*

Egyptian protesters say that they will suspend their Tahrir Square sit-in during the Muslim holy month of Ramadan, and will return to the square to press for reforms after the month is over.


----------

